

Are Internet Explorer users dumb? - yan
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/web/07/29/internet.explorer.dumb/index.html?hpt=hp_p1&iref=NS1

======
ColinWright
Other reports of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2818847> <\- This has all the comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822935>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822162>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2823808>

